# Waxstock noob



## Tallis (Jan 5, 2014)

Went up to waxstock the other week the car was on the Zaino Europe trade stand was a good weekend tbh really enjoyed it :thumb:



Thanks all for the positive and nice comments about the car hope to make another waxstock show in the future :wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Car looked great tallis


----------



## Tallis (Jan 5, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Car looked great tallis


Thanks :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------

